

Ask HN: Beyond Google, Wikipedia, quora for realtime search - codegeek

Not sure how to title this. It is 2015 and we have so much information&#x2F;data available over a variety of resources. Online is just a small part of it.<p>Google is great at its core. Search for the most relevant online information that is available. These could be existing websites, articles, blogs and some of their own stuff like &quot;what is the time&quot; etc.<p>But a lot of times, searching for something like &quot;How can I register a company in USA as a foreigner&quot; will at best give a few blog posts or law&#x2F;accounting firms etc. Then the user still needs to filter through all that noise to see if there is anything that actually helps them.<p>What if we could create a crowdsourced (i really cannot come up with a better word) network of information related to anything including healthcare, law, business etc and give it a bit more structure ? So think of it as Google + Custom User contributed data but a much smarter resource than wikipedia.<p>Using the same example above of &quot;how to start a company in US as a foreigner&quot;, what if we could invite people who have already done that and get them to write a wiki&#x2F;structured doc ? Then when someone is searching, this information is presented to them in a very smart way.<p>The system should guess&#x2F;know what I am trying to find instead of saying &quot;here are some resources we think could help you&quot;. Can we do this ?
======
theaccordance
Based on your description, it sounds like you're looking for a more
intelligent search result set, not "realtime"

------
abourbaki
In what ways would it differs from, let's say, Quora?

~~~
codegeek
Quora is not realtime. I am talking about realtime results.

~~~
nstart
Curious. What part of this solution requires realtime? Not trying to dump on
this. Just needs some clarification first

